# externe JAR-Datei öffnen



## moemaster (24. Februar 2010)

Moin,
ich habe eine Frage und zwar: Wie lässt es sich in Java realisieren aus einem Javaprogramm eine externe executable JAR-Datei zu starten? Mit anderen Worten wie bekommt man's hin aus einem Javaprogramm ein anderes Javaprogramm zu öffnen?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus,
Beste Grüße aus Hamburg
Moe


----------



## vfl_freak (24. Februar 2010)

Moin,

ich weiß zwar nicht, ob es mit dem JARs funktioniert, aber grundlegend geht halt so etwas:


```
try
{
    // den Parameter durch den gewünschten Aufruf ersetzen !!
    Process proc = Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "cmd /c ipconfig /all > c:\\ipconfig.txt" );
    try
    {
        proc.waitFor();
    }
    catch( InterruptedException e )
    {
        e.printStackTrace();
    }
}
catch( IOException e )
{
    e.printStackTrace();
}
```

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## moemaster (25. Februar 2010)

Hat leider nicht funktioniert  
...
ABER ich habs jetzt anders gelöst - für Leute die vor demselben Problem stehen:

```
ProcessBuilder builder = new ProcessBuilder( "cmd", "/c", "H:/test/test.jar" ); 
builder.directory( new File("c:/") ); 
try {
	Process p = builder.start();
} catch (IOException e1) {
	e1.printStackTrace();
}
```


----------

